# Rocklobster's latest kitchen blunder



## Rocklobster (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess I must be losing it. Yesterday morning at 5 a.m when I was leaving for work, I noticed a puddle infront of my refrigerator. I have a commercial fridge which drains out the bottom and into a bus bin. A couple of times a year the busbin gets full and leaks over the rim. I usually clean up the water and empty and wash out the bin. Anyway, it was 5 in the morning and I was all dressed and ready to head out and went to grab a bottle of water when I noticed the puddle. I quickly grabbed a sponge mop and gave it a good once over so my wife or daughter wouldn't slip on it when they woke up.
Turns out it wasn't water. Unbeknowst to me there was a small pail of sundried tomatoes in olive oil that had almost tipped over in the back of the fridge and the plastic lid wasn't snapped tight. It was a puddle of oil and I basically spread it all over the lenoleum floor in the dark and went on my merry way to work. When my wife and daughter woke up they were slipping all over the kitchen floor. Even the dog was slipping. when I got home my wife aske me what in the heck did I do to the floor?. I still didn't know what she was talking about until I went and gave the fridge a good looking over and noticed the sundried tomato pail leaning over. It took me about three good washings and degreasings to get the floor clean.

OOOPS!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2011)

No good deed goes unpunished.   Shoulda pretended you didn't see the spill and gone to work.


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL! Andy!!! 
I NEVER do something like that!!
NEVER EVER EVER!!

OK, once in a while. Especially when our cat was still puking a lot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nothing I hate worse than an oil spill on the floor, you never get it cleaned up.


----------



## Alix (Feb 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nothing I hate worse than an oil spill on the floor, you never get it cleaned up.



Shampoo is worse.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 18, 2011)

Alix said:


> Shampoo is worse.


I trump Shampoo with wine


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 18, 2011)

James and I have the rule that whoever finds something first cleans it up. Unfortunately, shortly after instating that rule, we both became selectively blind.


----------



## Leanne (Feb 18, 2011)

For me the worst spillage is an egg broken onto the floor. I just hate cleaning that up.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 18, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> LOL! Andy!!!
> I NEVER do something like that!!
> NEVER EVER EVER!!
> 
> OK, once in a while. Especially when our cat was still puking a lot.



That's such a funny story!  Bet it smells a bit too.

My dogs would have probably licked the floor clean.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

Eggs are a mess. But, coffee grinds are my pain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2011)

Alix said:


> Shampoo is worse.


 
Oh yeah, you keep finding that in your socks, too!  But at least that washes out of the socks...the oil never does.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 18, 2011)

Nope!  The worst in my recollection is a 48-ounce glass bottle of liquid bubble bath dropped on a concrete floor.  The cleaner-upper, not me, got the brilliant idea to use the spray nozzle and garden hose to clean it up.  Can you say.......bubbles?  It took hours to clean up the mess.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 18, 2011)

I have found Krud Kutter to be great on oil and grease.  I'd try spraying the floor with it then mopping it up.  It even takes grease and oil out of clothes.  Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 18, 2011)

jabbur said:


> I have found Krud Kutter to be great on oil and grease.  I'd try spraying the floor with it then mopping it up.  It even takes grease and oil out of clothes.  Wonderful stuff.




Now you have me wondering what I would use.  Would Goo Gone work?

Thanks Kathleen that was a belly buster...best one all week.  I'm so glad I hadn't taken a sip of my tea.  I really would have had a messed up keyboard.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Krud Cutter is wonderful stuff!!

The worse floor clean up I ever had was a huge bowl of *still liquid Jello.*


----------



## taxlady (Feb 18, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Krud Cutter is wonderful stuff!!
> 
> The worse floor clean up I ever had was a huge bowl of *still liquid Jello.*



Oh, that would be bad - all sticky and starting to set. I have had the fun of cleaning up spilled gelatine, but not a huge amount.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 18, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Oh, that would be bad - all sticky and starting to set. I have had the fun of cleaning up spilled gelatine, but not a huge amount.



 I can laugh about it now, 30 years later, TL, and there's even more horror to the story. My little boy thought the big bowl of Jello in the fridge was set, and he yanked it off the shelf spilling half of it in the fridge, and the rest over the floor and under the refrigerator. All things considered, I'm glad I didn't put him up for adoption.


----------



## chopper (Feb 18, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I can laugh about it now, 30 years later, TL, and there's even more horror to the story. My little boy thought the big bowl of Jello in the fridge was set, and he yanked it off the shelf spilling half of it in the fridge, and the rest over the floor and under the refrigerator. All things considered, I'm glad I didn't put him up for adoption.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 18, 2011)

Katie H said:


> Nope!  The worst in my recollection is a 48-ounce glass bottle of liquid bubble bath dropped on a concrete floor.  The cleaner-upper, not me, got the brilliant idea to use the spray nozzle and garden hose to clean it up.  Can you say.......bubbles?  It took hours to clean up the mess.



I totally agree with you on that one Katie and can do you one better.  Having a glass bottle filled with bubble bath getting knocked a shelf above the toilet while you are taking the tank cover off because the stopper is stuck and having said bubble bath bottle smash right through the bottom of the tank sending water, bubbles, ceramic and glass in a tidal wave while I tried desperately to turn off the water supply.  I spent the next hour or so cleaning up while DH ran out for a new toilet. 

All bubble bath bottles are now plastic and reside on an inner corner of the tub.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 18, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Krud Cutter is wonderful stuff!!
> 
> The worse floor clean up I ever had was a huge bowl of *still liquid Jello.*



What color?  Did it stain like Kool-Aid?  Sorry, it must have been h*ll to clean up before it solidified, or did it? Oops, I can't help it *giggling helplessly*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2011)

Shrek mentions oil-based cedar stain on the tile floor at work...


----------



## megamark (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck cleaning that up. Maybe try some trisodium phosphate.


----------

